# anyone here diabetic?



## Flemmings (Sep 7, 2014)

Just curious if anyone here is diabetic. There might be a chance I am prediabetic and I'm not sure how successful I will be as a traveler if I happen to become a diabetic. I can't do a normal 9 to 5 life with all the debt and tax liens and other crap. So not sure what I will do.....


----------



## Tude (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there - are you looking for on the road health? I am not diabetic. You ok?


----------



## blackwave (Sep 9, 2014)

maybe this cure` could double as prevention?

The pancreas can be regenerated, and this can be accomplished with herbal therapy. I would like to focus on two particular herbs today. There has been a lot of press on cinnamon, sage and some other herbs for regulating blood sugar. These are wonderful and have helped many people, but we want to actually rebuild the pancreas if we can. Gurmar (Gymnema sylvestre, often called gymnema) has been shown to do this. In several clinical studies with this herb, the islets of Langerhans (the cells in the pancreas that produce insulin) were able to be rebuilt.(1) Some other clinical studies indicated that the beta cells could even be regenerated with extracts of gymnema!


http://drchristophersherbshop.blogspot.com/2011/05/diabetes.html


----------



## Preacher (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, I have Type2 diabetes. I take 1000mg of metformin every day. What has really gotten it under control, though, is that.

I'm not really into sugary stuff to begin with
I now weigh 190lbs (I'm 46 and at one time weighed 255lbs,) and am still *slowly *losing weight. I'm not doing any fad diets. Just nutritious made from scratch food. I also only eat once a day, which is contradictory to what the docs say I should do, which is eat 5 or more tiny meals a day. The one meal I eat is probably half of what my son eats at that time. So, I'm really not consuming a lot of calories per day overall. It helps that a med I take for something else also has the _unfortunate_ side-effect of weight loss. ::woot::

I stopped eating artificial sweeteners
My sugar still spikes if I were to eat a cupcake or something, but it's not high all the time. Most of the time it's normal. 

I know your post is old, but if you're still out there do you still have any questions I might be able to help with?


----------



## VisionQue (Jul 2, 2016)

Avoid corn syrup like the plague. It is banned in some countries. It is in all kinds of "food" in the USA.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 12, 2016)

I wonder if any travelers use Afrezza, it's a new form of insulin that comes in an inhaler instead of an injection. Seems safer when you're on the road.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 12, 2016)

Raging Bird said:


> I wonder if any travelers use Afrezza, it's a new form of insulin that comes in an inhaler instead of an injection. Seems safer when you're on the road.



That sounds amazing. I wonder how much it costs


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 13, 2016)

Geraldo said:


> That sounds amazing. I wonder how much it costs



Not sure. I have zero clue how prescription drug pricing works. I think I've only had one prescription filled in the past 10 years.


----------

